
Show HN: Vision – Check your Sight online - grigio
http://vision.vega9.com
======
PhantomGremlin
Sigh. Completely blank without enabling JavaScript. I don't necessarily expect
the online sight check to function, but I _do_ expect _something_ to appear on
the web page.

With all the crap and malware out there, and all the random security flaws in
browsers, I always use NoScript when visiting new sites. Then it's up to the
site to convince me to enable JavaScript.

But a blank page will rarely be very convincing.

Yes, I know I'm an outlier when compared to the general public. But, after
all, this is a nerd site. I'm sure quite a number of HNers browse w/o
JavaScript.

Throw us a bone. Give us _something_ to read. Perhaps a general explanation of
what you're doing?

~~~
grigio
I know, but it is a realtime webapp.. without javascript it is pretty useless.

Vision, will allow to test your sight interacting with the screen via
smartphone.. is better than you try it by yourself, it is also NO Registration
required.

------
rompic
the german translation is quite off

Ihr Sehvermögen ist wichtig. Mit Vision können Sie ihre Augen überprüfen und
trainieren.

Scannen Sie >>den<< QRCode mit dem Smartphone

>>Entfernen Sie sich << 4 Meter vom Bildschirm und schon sind Sie bereit,
Ihren Sehtest zu starten.

(not quite sure about the last one, as the english translation is hard to
understand as well)

Kontakt & Feedback

Save Punktezahl --> Punkte speichern

...

~~~
rompic
Passen Sie die Anzahl den Schieberegler unten, sollte nur der schwarze Rand
außerhalb der Karte sichtbar sein

\--> Passen Sie den Schiebregler so an, dass nur mehr der schwarze Rand der
Karte sichtbar ist.

Sie haben noch nichts auf dem Bildschirm ein Standard-Karte oder Kreditkarte

\--> Halten Sie hier eine Visitenkarte oder Kreditkarte an den Bildschirm

(Replaced Standardkarte with Visitenkarte=Businesscard)

Scannen Sie den QRcode, um den Sehtest durchzuführen und entfernen Sie sich 4
Meter vom Bildschirm. Sie können dafür den App Barcode Scanner (Android) oder
Qrafter (iOS) verwenden.

Als Alternative kann eine andere Person mit Hilfe dieses Links, die Fragen für
Sie beantworten.

\----- It's not perfect, but better than what you have atm ;)

~~~
grigio
Thanks a lot for the translation review :)

I've updated the german translation, where the strings aren't hardcoded

------
motyar
I love the way this app works. what other goals can be achieved using this
same technique?

1\. Remote control ( like youtube)

2\. Check your sight. ( this app)

3\. Game controler

4\. ???

????

~~~
grigio
You can transform yor smartphone in a custom remote control, which can also be
shared among different devices

------
grigio
It's beta, and you need a credit card size card to calibrate your screen.

NO Registration is needed

~~~
rompic
maybe it's better to use "business card" in this context. I thought I have to
pay for it, when I first read the instructions.

~~~
grigio
I don't know where you live, but here nowdays all the business cards have
different sizes :)

No, it's just for calibration. Maybe I could add also "ATM card"

